# Verständnisfrage zu mod_rewrite



## Arndtinho (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

ich habe zwei Domains: http://www.domain1.de und app.domain2.com.
Nun soll von http://www.domain1.de/kontakt auf app.domain2.com/contatc weitergeleitet werden, aber in der Adresszeile des Browsers soll weiterhin http://www.domain1.de/kontakt stehen bleiben.

Ist das möglich? Gibt es ein zu empfehlendes Tutorial zu diesem Thema?

Viele Grüße
Arndtinho


----------



## bernd00 (17. November 2010)

hm, wenn die Adresse stehen bleiben soll, dann mach doch einfach einen IFrame mit breite=100% und höhe=100%, keine Rahmen usw. die Adresse bleibt stehen, aber der Benutzer sieht im Frame die andere Seite.
Keine schöne Lösung, bin auch kein Freund von Frames, aber einfacher gehts glaube ich nicht.

Wenn du ne header weiterleitung oder nen refresh machst, oder per htaccess, dann wird url immer geändert.

Wenn du nur ein Kontaktformular oder sowas ausgeben willst, so könntest du auch einfach nur die Daten an die app.domain2.com senden, und wenn alles gut ist, wieder zurück auf die domain1.de leiten lassen.
Nur so eine Idee.


----------

